# New Disney Lightning Lane is $15



## TravelTime (Aug 18, 2021)

I think this price is too low. If the majority of visitors are willing to pay $15, then the Lightening Lane will be too long.

—————————————

Walt Disney World in Florida is permanently retiring its free, line-skipping FastPass system and for the first time will charge $15 a person for the privilege, opening up a potentially colossal new revenue stream. Before the pandemic, the No. 1 theme park at the resort, the Magic Kingdom, attracted 21 million visitors annually.

Disney World introduced FastPass in 1999. The decision to retire that offering and join theme parks like Universal Orlando and Seaworld Orlando in charging for speedier access to rides reflects the era: Consumers have become increasingly accustomed to paying surcharges for special access and perks, many of which used to be included in the base price. The airlines have led the stratification.

For most people, Disney vacations are already formidably expensive — entry to one park for one day can easily approach $500 for a family of four. But the company has long signaled that Disney World would eventually charge for what it is now calling Lightning Lane access to rides. That may minimize grumbling. Disneyland in California eliminated FastPass in 2017 and began charging $20 for a perk called MaxPass; after the initial displeasure wore off, MaxPass became popular.

Disney World and Disneyland will now offer the same line-skipping options, which the company unveiled on Wednesday as part of a broad new digital navigation tool. Called Disney Genie, the free service creates personalized itineraries for visitors based on their selected preferences. You say you like princesses? Head directly to Fantasyland and ride Journey of the Little Mermaid, which currently has a short wait, and then perhaps have an early lunch with Belle at the Be Our Guest restaurant. If you change your plans on the fly (or park conditions change) the service will update with a revised itinerary, much like the way GPS apps reroute as people drive….

Read more here:









						To Skip the Line at Disney, Get Ready to Pay a Genie (Published 2021)
					

For the first time, line-skipping privileges at Walt Disney World in Florida will cost $15 per person, an added cost for what is already an expensive destination.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## kanerf (Aug 18, 2021)

The Genie app will control when you get access to the lighting lane and just like Fastpass, it will probably keep from too many people having the same slots.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 18, 2021)

Just to clarify, basic Genie is complimentary (free).  Genie+, replacing FP+ for WDW and MaxPass for DLR is $15 pp/pd for WDW and $20 pp/pd for DLR.
Some Lightning Line access will be individually priced as added fee _on top_ of Genie+.

Edited to add link to Disney's official blog post on Genie, Genie+ and Lightning Line:








						Disney Genie Service to Reimagine the Guest Experience at Walt Disney World Resort and Disneyland Resort
					

We’re almost ready to let Disney Genie out of the lamp! Coming this fall to Walt Disney World Resort and Disneyland Resort, Disney Genie is a complimentary and convenient new digital service designed to create your best Disney day.



					disneyparks.disney.go.com
				




There are two videos on the official page: a short intro and a longer (15 minute) overview.  Both are worth watching if you plan to use this service??


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 18, 2021)

TravelTime said:


> I think this price is too low. If the majority of visitors are willing to pay $15, then the Lightening Lane will be too long.
> 
> —————————————
> 
> ...


You are obviously in a higher tax bracket than I am.  I saw the prices when the announcement hit, and I thought it was ridiculous.  I cannot do that.  I will stand in lines for rides.  Our son is likely to pay for the benefit, and maybe he will pay for us, too!


----------



## Mowogo (Aug 18, 2021)

I think the resort advantage to book an individual ride Lightning Line will be huge for Ratatouille and ROR with the on resort advantage possibly selling out the slots completely.  Genie+ is really just a way to try and reduce the Fastpass usage to maximize throughput and actually improve the standby process.  For my upcoming stay in February with family, I'm looking at definitely a few individual passes if i don't win a boarding group, but would really only consider Genie+ if I'm seeing long wait times and will observe early November to make a decision.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 18, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You are obviously in a higher tax bracket than I am.  I saw the prices when the announcement hit, and I thought it was ridiculous.  I cannot do that.  I will stand in lines for rides.  Our son is likely to pay for the benefit, and maybe he will pay for us, too!



Universal charges $70 to $300 a day so $15 looks cheap. We are not returning to Walt Disney World ever again anyway.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 19, 2021)

TravelTime said:


> Universal charges $70 to $300 a day so $15 looks cheap. We are not returning to Walt Disney World ever again anyway.


By staying onsite at one of the deluxe Universal, hotels you get unlimited express pass included. DVC should also make Genie+ an onsite perk  But of course this will not happen. 

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 19, 2021)

frank808 said:


> By staying onsite at one of the deluxe Universa, hotels you get unlimited express pass included. DVC should also make Genie+ an onsite perk  But of course this will not happen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk



I agree. They should make it a perk of staying at a Deluxe hotel. Maybe they could limit it to the non-timeshare deluxe hotels If they want to limit revenue loss and encourage new guests to book.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 19, 2021)

frank808 said:


> By staying onsite at one of the deluxe Universa, hotels you get unlimited express pass included. DVC should also make Genie+ an onsite perk  But of course this will not happen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


Perhaps they will make it an onsite perk to the moderate and deluxe hotel guests, or even just deluxe hotel guests. Anything is possible.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 19, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps they will make it an onsite perk to the moderate and deluxe hotel guests, or even just deluxe hotel guests. Anything is possible.



They could also use it for promotions when they need to get more guests to the hotels. That would be a pretty cheap option to incentivize more guests to book at low times.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 19, 2021)

Mowogo said:


> I think the resort advantage to book an individual ride Lightning Line will be huge for Ratatouille and ROR with the on resort advantage possibly selling out the slots completely.  Genie+ is really just a way to try and reduce the Fastpass usage to maximize throughput and actually improve the standby process.  For my upcoming stay in February with family, I'm looking at definitely a few individual passes if i don't win a boarding group, but would really only consider Genie+ if I'm seeing long wait times and will observe early November to make a decision.


I read on my DVC Facebook group that Guardians and Ratatouille will not be included in the $15 per day Lightning Line.  

Funny that the DVC group is calling it "Lightening Line." That is quite a different word. 

Staying onsite with the ability to go early will be the big advantage.  I hear it's 30 minutes early to any park, but I know for a fact that the lines are so long to get in early, you will be lucky to get in before park opening.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 19, 2021)

Lightening your wallet


----------



## CPNY (Aug 19, 2021)

I think this is a great idea and I love the fact that you can buy up for less wait times. This is going to change the way people “do Disney” and lead to a more enjoyable experience.


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 19, 2021)

I would have thought the price was too low as well. But we went to Disneyland during Maxpass and tons of people didn't get it. 

This is probably comparable value to maxpass, so the uptake is probably going to be similar. It doesn't have access to headliners which maxpass did (we road radiator springs racers every day of our trip, sometimes twice) but having no free fast passes will probably shorten the time before you can ride compared to the fast pass return times, as not everyone will buy. So even though it excludes headliners it will be more efficient for second tier rides.

My basic plan would be to rope drop a single headliner per day and buy genie plus for the fast lane to non headliners.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 19, 2021)

bizaro86 said:


> I would have thought the price was too low as well. But we went to Disneyland during Maxpass and tons of people didn't get it.
> 
> This is probably comparable value to maxpass, so the uptake is probably going to be similar. It doesn't have access to headliners which maxpass did (we road radiator springs racers every day of our trip, sometimes twice) but having no free fast passes will probably shorten the time before you can ride compared to the fast pass return times, as not everyone will buy. So even though it excludes headliners it will be more efficient for second tier rides.
> 
> My basic plan would be to rope drop a single headliner per day and buy genie plus for the fast lane to non headliners.


Good plan.  Rope drop staying at Disney is a good way to go to avoid the extra fees.


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 19, 2021)

The other thing that isn't known is how many "headliners" are excluded from the Genie+ purchase. The rides they said would be extra are the very obvious top tier, and the ones they said were included are also good ones, but there is an unknown middle.

I've seen speculation that 2 rides per park will be excluded from Genie+. That is a great deal at Disneyland and Magic Kingdom,  but maybe not quite as good at some of the smaller parks at WDW.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 19, 2021)

I remember when Pirates had almost no line.  Don't know what the deal is with that, but it's either bigger crowds than previous years, or FP options made it more popular. 

We may be getting a disability pass for my hip, anyway.  The doctor doesn't want me walking on it or standing a lot on the hip until it's replaced.  I got the right one a while back, and now the left one is hurting a lot.  He did an x-ray and said we need to follow the procedure of shots first, then I get to go to a specialist and then I have to be on a waiting list.  If we can do it between Thanksgiving and Christmas, I would be happy to have it done.  We have a trip in October with the kids and grandkids.

I am still 80 pounds lighter than I was two years ago, I have kept the weight off.  I thought that would make my hip issue go away.  It sure feels better than it did, but it's wearing out, and even my slimmer self is feeling the pain.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 19, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I remember when Pirates had almost no line.  Don't know what the deal is with that, but it's either bigger crowds than previous years, or FP options made it more popular.
> 
> We may be getting a disability pass for my hip, anyway.  The doctor doesn't want me walking on it or standing a lot on the hip until it's replaced.  I got the right one a while back, and now the left one is hurting a lot.  He did an x-ray and said we need to follow the procedure of shots first, then I get to go to a specialist and then I have to be on a waiting list.  If we can do it between Thanksgiving and Christmas, I would be happy to have it done.  We have a trip in October with the kids and grandkids.


Depending on what kind of shots you have you may be waiting longer than November/December for the hip replacement.  I had a shot for my left hip.  It worked for all of 2 1/2 weeks.  I definitely needed a hip replacement, but I couldn't have it for at least 3 months after the shot. Turns out the surgeon couldn't even see me for a consult until 3 months after the shot, so I guess it all worked out. I am now almost 6 months past surgery and so glad I was able to have it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 19, 2021)

Luanne said:


> Depending on what kind of shots you have you may be waiting longer than November/December for the hip replacement.  I had a shot for my left hip.  It worked for all of 2 1/2 weeks.  I definitely needed a hip replacement, but I couldn't have it for at least 3 months after the shot. Turns out the surgeon couldn't even see me for a consult until 3 months after the shot, so I guess it all worked out. I am now almost 6 months past surgery and so glad I was able to have it.


Yes, my first hip replacement was exactly like that, months between the shot and the appointment with the surgeon, then months after that.  We have Kaiser, so it's a long process.  I was in so much pain with my right one before they replaced it that I couldn't even walk to the buffet line on the Disney cruise.  I had to wheel myself in the wheelchair to get to the food, while everyone else went to St. Thomas.  At least my left hip is not that bad, but it's getting there.  My doctor is pretty sympathetic.


----------



## elaine (Aug 19, 2021)

bizaro86 said:


> I would have thought the price was too low as well. But we went to Disneyland during Maxpass and tons of people didn't get it.



I wonder if many at DL don't get it b/c they are local and only pop in for a few hours vs. WDW has a large contingent of 3+ day vacationers with maybe only 1 day in each park?


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 19, 2021)

elaine said:


> I wonder if many at DL don't get it b/c they are local and only pop in for a few hours vs. WDW has a large contingent of 3+ day vacationers with maybe only 1 day in each park?



One other difference (so far) is that annual pass holders can't add it. Max Pass was available as an add on for the whole year for annual pass holders, which made it more economic for those who just wanted to come for a few hours.

I think few DL passholders (key holders?) will get it at $20/day/person.


----------



## Rob562 (Aug 19, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I remember when Pirates had almost no line.  Don't know what the deal is with that, but it's either bigger crowds than previous years, or FP options made it more popular.
> 
> We may be getting a disability pass for my hip, anyway.  The doctor doesn't want me walking on it or standing a lot on the hip until it's replaced.  I got the right one a while back, and now the left one is hurting a lot.  He did an x-ray and said we need to follow the procedure of shots first, then I get to go to a specialist and then I have to be on a waiting list.  If we can do it between Thanksgiving and Christmas, I would be happy to have it done.  We have a trip in October with the kids and grandkids.
> 
> I am still 80 pounds lighter than I was two years ago, I have kept the weight off.  I thought that would make my hip issue go away.  It sure feels better than it did, but it's wearing out, and even my slimmer self is feeling the pain.



Also announced yesterday was that the DAS Disability pass system will also be moving to the app (though you can still do it in-park if you want to). You can sign up for it up to 30 days before your trip by video chatting with a CM who will discuss your needs and options. You'll then make your DAS ride reservations in the app alongside the Genie+ stuff. Additional details of that will be released soon.

-Rob


----------



## Mowogo (Aug 19, 2021)

bizaro86 said:


> The other thing that isn't known is how many "headliners" are excluded from the Genie+ purchase. The rides they said would be extra are the very obvious top tier, and the ones they said were included are also good ones, but there is an unknown middle.
> 
> I've seen speculation that 2 rides per park will be excluded from Genie+. That is a great deal at Disneyland and Magic Kingdom,  but maybe not quite as good at some of the smaller parks at WDW.


In reading supplemental information, Rise of the Resistance, Ratatouille, 7 Dwarfs Mine Train have all been confirmed as being for individual purchase.  And for busy dates, I can definitely see those rides selling out before the off site guests are allowed to purchase.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 19, 2021)

Mowogo said:


> In reading supplemental information, Rise of the Resistance, Ratatouille, 7 Dwarfs Mine Train have all been confirmed as being for individual purchase.  And for busy dates, I can definitely see those rides selling out before the off site guests are allowed to purchase.


We should hopefully be riding Ratatouille as part of the AP preview events. I hope it doesn't break down for our reserved time.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 19, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> We should hopefully be riding Ratatouille as part of the AP preview events. I hope it doesn't break down for our reserved time.


Please update us! I’ll be in Orlando most of September. Hope to see you there! Staying at SVR and MGK


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 19, 2021)

Mowogo said:


> In reading supplemental information, Rise of the Resistance, Ratatouille, 7 Dwarfs Mine Train have all been confirmed as being for individual purchase.  And for busy dates, I can definitely see those rides selling out before the off site guests are allowed to purchase.



For sure. But that's a minimum not a maximum. I'd imagine flight of passage will be in there also. Will they add a second ride per park? A third? Inquiring minds want all the details!


----------



## Firepath (Aug 19, 2021)

It's $15 per person per pay and I bet everyone has to have it. They know the average person doesn't go for just one or two days like Universal.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 19, 2021)

Firepath said:


> It's $15 per person per pay and I bet everyone has to have it. They know the average person doesn't go for just one or two days like Universal.


I think this is actually great and if done correctly can be cost effective. Forego hopper options, do less days in the parks and enjoy each park to its fullest. I am thrilled of this new option.


----------



## Firepath (Aug 19, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I remember when Pirates had almost no line.  Don't know what the deal is with that, but it's either bigger crowds than previous years, or FP options made it more popular.
> 
> We may be getting a disability pass for my hip, anyway.  The doctor doesn't want me walking on it or standing a lot on the hip until it's replaced.  I got the right one a while back, and now the left one is hurting a lot.  He did an x-ray and said we need to follow the procedure of shots first, then I get to go to a specialist and then I have to be on a waiting list.  If we can do it between Thanksgiving and Christmas, I would be happy to have it done.  We have a trip in October with the kids and grandkids.
> 
> I am still 80 pounds lighter than I was two years ago, I have kept the weight off.  I thought that would make my hip issue go away.  It sure feels better than it did, but it's wearing out, and even my slimmer self is feeling the pain.


They wont give you a disability pass for mobility alone. As long as you can wait in line in a wheelchair you have to. Just be prepared for that.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 19, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Please update us! I’ll be in Orlando most of September. Hope to see you there! Staying at SVR and MGK


How did you score the Lakeshore Reserve week?


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 21, 2021)

Disney is pricing some middle class and some seniors citizens from visiting the mouse amusement park.IMHO.


----------



## Dean (Aug 21, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> Disney is pricing some middle class and some seniors citizens from visiting the mouse amusement park.IMHO.


IMO they did that years ago but I don't begrudge them from charging what the market will bear.


----------



## Mowogo (Aug 23, 2021)

Dean said:


> IMO they did that years ago but I don't begrudge them from charging what the market will bear.


And instead of a bigger price increase for a system that may have worked for one subset of guests, but was overall overwhelmed.


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 24, 2021)

Disney is too complicated and too expensive for my taste...

George


----------



## tgropp (Aug 28, 2021)

TravelTime said:


> Universal charges $70 to $300 a day so $15 looks cheap. We are not returning to Walt Disney World ever again anyway.


But if you stay at a deluxe hotel at Universal it is free for up to 4 people. Disney offers nothing


----------



## Monykalyn (Aug 28, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Please update us! I’ll be in Orlando most of September. Hope to see you there! Staying at SVR and MGK


Gonna go to Universal? Halloween Horror nights is back on this year-cannot wait. And Islands of Adventure has one of the best coasters in the country right now in Velocicoaster! Spent more time out of my seat than in it-mostly very back row-best for airtime and being held in only by the lap restraint.

UO top tier pass still has free valet parking, free prime parking, built in after 4 express pass, and a free ticket to their premier halloween event-along with a lounge for passholders. Disney has...??? for passholders?


----------



## CPNY (Aug 29, 2021)

Monykalyn said:


> Gonna go to Universal? Halloween Horror nights is back on this year-cannot wait. And Islands of Adventure has one of the best coasters in the country right now in Velocicoaster! Spent more time out of my seat than in it-mostly very back row-best for airtime and being held in only by the lap restraint.
> 
> UO top tier pass still has free valet parking, free prime parking, built in after 4 express pass, and a free ticket to their premier halloween event-along with a lounge for passholders. Disney has...??? for passholders?


Yea I’m a UOAP holder. I flew to Orlando for the velocicoaster passholder preview. I have only been on twice but it’s amazing. I still love hagrids though.
I’m not so much of a HHN fan to be honest. To me it’s just “ok”. I’d rather spend the money on the Orlando informer meet up ticket


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 29, 2021)

Firepath said:


> They wont give you a disability pass for mobility alone. As long as you can wait in line in a wheelchair you have to. Just be prepared for that.



You can get a disability pass for any reason. My daughters qualified due to their emotional issues.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 29, 2021)

tgropp said:


> But if you stay at a deluxe hotel at Universal it is free for up to 4 people. Disney offers nothing



I would not want to stay in a hotel room just to get the fast passes. It is torture to stay in a hotel room esp with 4 people.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 29, 2021)

TravelTime said:


> I would not want to stay in a hotel room just to get the fast passes. It is torture to stay in a hotel room esp with 4 people.


You don't stay in the hotel room if you do not want to. I have booked many times the cheapest deluxe throw away room just for the unlimited express pass for two days. You get the pass for checkin day and checkout day but do not have to use a room at all. 

I just drive back and forth from MVC, HGVC or DVC room. As an AP holder, parking at the parks is included. You get the better and bigger accomodations plus a cheaper way to get unlimited express pass for up to 5 individuals. Though when Lowes had their You First loyalty program, we always got a deluxe suite when booking a regular room.Best hotel loyalty programs IMHO. That made staying overnight acceptable. 

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## Firepath (Aug 29, 2021)

TravelTime said:


> You can get a disability pass for any reason. My daughters qualified due to their emotional issues.


Read their own website. It is very clear that people who can sit in a wheelchair or on a scooter with no other issues, must wait in line. But it is up to the cast member’s discretion. I hope luck is with you.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 29, 2021)

Firepath said:


> Read their own website. It is very clear that people who can sit in a wheelchair or on a scooter with no other issues, must wait in line. But it is up to the cast member’s discretion. I hope luck is with you.



They did qualify for the disability pass and they could walk. People who are using a wheelchair or scooter with no other issues may not have a disability.

The Disney website says: “Disney Parks’ goal is to accommodate guests who aren’t able to wait in a conventional queue environment due to a disability (including non-apparent disabilities).”

They ask you why you can’t wait in line. You explain the issue and they say yes. It is the same at Disney and Universal.


----------

